# [gnome] gnome settings deamon

## Mr Adam

Mam problem z gnome settings deamon - nie wyświtlanją mi się tapety, etc. a przy włączaniu gnome wyskakuje komunikat:

```
There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.

Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.

The last error message was:

Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)

GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
```

Korzystając z google, znalazłem porade żeby przeinstalować xdm i gdm, ale to nie pomogło   :Sad: 

----------

## Smoothny

U mnie działo się identycznie gdy niektóre dependencje gnome'a były instalowalne na ~arch. Wyczyściłem /etc/portage/package.keywords pod kątem dependencji gnome'a. Następnie revdep-rebuild. Głównie chodzi o gnome-controlcenter  :Wink: 

Klika tematów niżej masz identyczny topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523279.html

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> U mnie działo się identycznie gdy niektóre dependencje gnome'a były instalowalne na ~arch. Wyczyściłem /etc/portage/package.keywords pod kątem dependencji gnome'a. Następnie revdep-rebuild. Głównie chodzi o gnome-controlcenter 
> 
> Klika tematów niżej masz identyczny topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523279.html

 

w /etc/portage/package.keywords nie mam nic dot. gnome

wyczyściłem ~/ ze wszystkich plików konfiguracyjnych gnome, ale komunikat jest nadal :-/

----------

## Smoothny

A revdep-rebuild raportuje jakies "złamane" dependencje ?

Czy dbus działa? Coś a'la

```

env | grep -i dbus

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-UCuL5H5Y66,guid=d31c8045edb9ea93938602e889f91800

```

Można jeszcze spróbować przekompilować gnome-base/control-center

Jeśli używasz 2.16 spróbuj tego:

 *Quote:*   

> gnome-settings-daemon fails to start
> 
> gnome-settings-daemon needs a local dbus session to work, and fails to start if one is not present. GDM automatically starts a dbus session for you, but if you're using some other DM or using startx with a .xinitrc file, you need to manually start the dbus session. Put this in your X startup file (.xinit for startx, .xsession for a DM):
> 
> Code Listing 1.1: Starting a dbus session
> ...

 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> A revdep-rebuild raportuje jakies "złamane" dependencje ?
> 
> Czy dbus działa? Coś a'la
> 
> ```
> ...

 

proszę:

```
localhost adam # revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_khotkeys.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_kleopatra.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kcm_korganizer.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.la (requires /usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/khotkeys_arts.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_pop3.la (requires /usr/lib/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kio_smtp.la (requires /usr/lib/libsasl2.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kolf.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/konqsidebar_mediaplayer.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/konq_sound.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kopete_nowlistening.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/krec.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libgroupwisewizard.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkaboodlepart.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkaddrbk_cryptosettings.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkaddrbk_vcard_xxport.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkolabwizard.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkontact_summaryplugin.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkorganizerpart.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkorg_datenums.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libkorg_exchange.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libksvgplugin.la (requires /usr/lib/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libksvgrendererlibart.la (requires /usr/lib/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/mediacontrol_panelapplet.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunalsaplayer.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunblurscope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuncharlatan.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_dcopiface.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatundub.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_excellent.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_ffrs.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_htmlexport.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_infrared.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_kaiman.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_keyz.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_kjofol.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunluckytag.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunlyrics.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunmadness.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_marquis.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_metatag.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_monoscope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_net.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_oblique.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunpitchablespeed.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunsimple.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_splitplaylist.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunsynaescope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_systray.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntippecanoe.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntyler.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_ui.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_voiceprint.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunwakeup.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunwavecapture.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatun_winskin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/svgthumbnail.la (requires /usr/lib/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libarts_akode.la (requires /usr/lib/libakode.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartscontrolapplet.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartscontrolsupport.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libgpgme++.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kolf.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_krec.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_noatun.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkleopatra.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkolf.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkorganizer.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkpimidentities.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libksvg.la (requires /usr/lib/libfribidi.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatun.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatuntags.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libartskde.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libqgpgme.la (requires /usr/lib/libgpgme.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libtext2path.la (requires /usr/lib/libfribidi.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

localhost adam # 
```

dbus:

```
localhost adam # env | grep -i dbus

localhost adam # 
```

czyli nie działa, nie jestem stwierdzić czy wcześniej działał, bo nie wiem co to jest  :Wink:  ale skoro gnome hulało to pewnie musiał

```
eval `dbus-launch --exit-with-session --sh-syntax` 
```

dodałem, ale to nic nie dało :-/

----------

## Mr Adam

zrobiłem emerge -DuN world

jednak problem jest dalej...

przepełniony smutkiem pytam - czy ktoś zna rozwiązanie problemu ??

----------

## krickric

a czy ostatnio nie instalowałes beryla który wymaga nowego controlcenter(2.16) przy starym(2.14) gnomie

mnie pomogło skompilowanie gnoma(2.16) + nowe pliki konfiguracyjne (.gnome,itp.,...) w katalogu domowym

proponuję zmienić ich nazwęna np.(.gnome.old)  - gdzyby nie pomogło zawsze możesz przywrócić dawne ustawienia   :Smile: 

zresztą link umieszczony wcześniej świetnie naświetla sytuację   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *krickric wrote:*   

> a czy ostatnio nie instalowałes beryla który wymaga nowego controlcenter(2.16) przy starym(2.14) gnomie
> 
> mnie pomogło skompilowanie gnoma(2.16) + nowe pliki konfiguracyjne (.gnome,itp.,...) w katalogu domowym
> 
> proponuję zmienić ich nazwęna np.(.gnome.old)  - gdzyby nie pomogło zawsze możesz przywrócić dawne ustawienia  
> ...

 

ale co masz na myśli? które pakiety przeemergować? samo emerge gnome robi chyba linka tylko... ( i nic nie dało )

----------

## maravic

chyba miałem coś takiego wczoraj, zniknął mi cały pulpit i nie chciał chodzić nautilus, poza tym, wylogowywanie trwało strasznie długo; coś się pomieszało w trakcie przechodzenia z binarnych sterowników ati na te z open source - x11-drm,

ja to zrobiłem tak, po pierwsze wywaliłem moduły open source z /lib/modules/****/x11-drm, potem zrobiłem emerge wszystkich  pakietów z gnome-base, nie jest tego aż tak dużo, w szczególności chodzi o gconf, libgail, libgnome, libghttp libgnomeui gnome-vfs itp, poza tym zrobiłem emerge pakietów z dev-cpp -  libgnomemm, libgnomeuimm, gnome-vfsmm (używam stablinego gnome 2.16). Po wszystkim jakimś cudem zaczęło działać, może Ci to pomoże, pozdrawiam

----------

## webmajsterek

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> Mam problem z gnome settings deamon - nie wyświtlanją mi się tapety, etc. a przy włączaniu gnome wyskakuje komunikat:
> 
> ```
> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
> 
> ...

 

mailem to samo 

gnome+ kde + beryl .

probowalem emerglowac cale gnome  nawet z opcjia --emptytree   -- i nic nei dalo . 

bald generuje  dbus , control-center  -- gdy chodza z gnome 2.14   -- jak zrobisz emerge gnome 2.16 powinno pomoc .

----------

## Mr Adam

tylko że ja mam gnome 2.16

```
localhost control-center # emerge -pv gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.1  USE="cdr cups dvdr -accessibility -hal -ldap -mono" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## rofro

ja na świeżej instalacji gentoo i gnome włączyłem w xinitrc localną sesję dbus i działa

----------

## Mr Adam

 *rofro wrote:*   

> ja na świeżej instalacji gentoo i gnome włączyłem w xinitrc localną sesję dbus i działa

 

a napiszesz jak to ma wyglądać? jeszcze tego nie próbowałem

----------

## rofro

tu masz to napisane: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.16-upgrade.xml

powinieneś także włączyć usługę hald oraz dbus przez rc-update

oczywiście przeczytaj wcześniej:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnome-config.xml

jeśli chcesz 3d to nvidia lub ati

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## Mr Adam

 *rofro wrote:*   

> tu masz to napisane: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-2.16-upgrade.xml
> 
> powinieneś także włączyć usługę hald oraz dbus przez rc-update
> 
> oczywiście przeczytaj wcześniej:
> ...

 

to niestety nie pomogło  :Sad: 

zrobiłem wszystko według instrukcji

----------

## rofro

jeśli to jest świeża instalacja gentoo to czegoś nie zrobiłeś

jeśli nie jest świeża, to możesz tymczasowo w .xinitrc dać wpis

exec /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome

zamiast gnome-session

ale kilka rzeczy może nie działać, jak deskbar. tapety powinny  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *rofro wrote:*   

> jeśli to jest świeża instalacja gentoo to czegoś nie zrobiłeś
> 
> jeśli nie jest świeża, to możesz tymczasowo w .xinitrc dać wpis
> 
> exec /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome
> ...

 

tak zrobiłem, i działa, nawet normalnie - nic niepokojącego nie zaobserwowałem

jednak problem dalej nie jest rozwiazany...

i czym różni się exec gnome-session od exec /etc/X11/Sessions/Gnome ?

----------

## webmajsterek

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tak zrobiłem, i działa, nawet normalnie - nic niepokojącego nie zaobserwowałem
> 
> jednak problem dalej nie jest rozwiazany...
> ...

 

uruchom porthole ( ewentualnie emerge )   i przekompiluj control-center .

jak nie pomoze to przekompiluje cale gnome .

ja taki komunikat ze dmon nie dziala mialem  przez kilka miesiecy  i nie moglem go wyliminowac ( gnome 2.14 + niestabilne paczki potrzebne do dzialania beryla   ) 

teraz mam od poczatku w tym gentoo  gnome 2.16 i tez sie to pojawilo po zainstalowaniu beryla -- ale przekompilowalem control-center , panel , apltets  i  jzu nie wyskakuje . 

co konkretnie powoduje blad tego nie wiem  -- ani jak go wyliminowac tak aby sie nie pojawial .

----------

## Mr Adam

nie używam beryla ani żadnych niestabilnych paczek :-/

a bo przeemergowaniu gnome błąd jest nadal

----------

